
Video: Neo4j's Engineering Evolution: Graph Layer on RDBMS – Native Graph DB - ryguyrg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=687-Em4wONs
======
ChicagoDave
My startup Wizely has built its API on top of a Neo4j graph database. I've
been working with it and the Cypher query language for over a year now and
it's simply phenomenal. I've been using databases for decades and having used
relational, nosql, hierarchical (old school), and now a graph database, it
just adds another tool in my toolbox for solving problems effectively.

~~~
johnymontana
Is there a particular problem that you were able to solve with a graph
database that would have been more difficult using a different database?

